# Back From Latest Trip With A Few Things



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

Well I thought I would post this here as it encompasses a few different things. We headed out Monday evening for a couple days. On the way out of town, stopped at one of the Fred Meyers to pick up some last minute items and to get a bite to eat at Carl's Jr. After eating and in the process of buckling up the boy, we heard a commotion the next parking row over. Looked over to see to cars with four guys (two each) blocking each other. One kid was shouting ****** shoot me *****.








After a few of those exchanges, one of the cars tried leaving nearly running over the shouter and made a beeline towards us. Me not know whether to expect bullets flying jumped out of the truck wishing I hadn't packed my pistol in the OB while grabbing the cell phone to call 911. I got the plate as the car sped out of the parking lot and relayed the info. Don't know what was going on but was glad it was over.

After all that, we got on the road and headed to the campground. This was a short drive only 74 miles to a nice little campground we wanted to try. Got there around 10:00Pm and after some less than stellar backing







I got the OB on some leveling blocks and placed my cheapo wheel blocks in place. I placed my chunk of RR tie under the tongue pad and proceeded to unhook. I got the couple to release and the next thing I know the trailer moves forward about a foot.







I am glad I read a post earlier about this happening to others so I hadn't removed the chains yet. i was able to get the trailer hooked back up and back on the blocks and proceeded to place some bricks around the other tires that didn't have chocks.

By the time this was done and I got everything set up it was time for some sleep. Got up the next morning ready to start the day and went to plug in my portable inverter only to find my 12v receptacle didn't work.








Ok so I move on and turn on the water pump and hot water heater. I then go to check the tank levels only to have the panel die on me.









Now I am scratching my head as not only did that die, the propane detector died also. Now I am a little peeved and get the tool set out in order to investigate as I wasn't about to pack up and drive the 75 miles back because of all this. I get the respective panels off to get to the wires and found three loose wires.







After unwrapping the electrical tape, I now have to find where these wires go. Long story short I at least got the water pump and water tank working along with the 12v plug. The sensors to the tanks still aren't right but I know what they have as we just got there.

A couple things I am adding to my tool kit are proper wire nuts as the cheap crimp on one didn't work so hot from the factory. Also, I need to put some electrical tape in as I had to go walking the campground in order to find some.

On the way in, I stopped by the service department to make an appointment and will be taking her in next Tuesday for the wiring issue. While there I am going to have a few other minor things looked at since it will be in the shop.

Lessons learned: 
1. I am getting some of the high-speed opposing force chocks for the wheels, (any suggestions?). 
2. Never leave home without electrical or duct tape.









I have some nice pictures I will up load later to share of the area.

Lance


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

I use the "between-the-wheels" chocks 
http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...94&src=SRQB
and regular ones
http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...47&src=SRQB

I use them together - even if I'm on a concrete pad. Good call on the wire nuts, I should add some of those to my toolbox.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

What a crazy trip. Glad all worked out ok. My 12Volt isn't working either so I'll have to investigate over the weekend.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, you had an adventurous trip! Glad everyone stayed safe! I'm one of the ones that had the trailer move and the tongue whacked my DW's knee pretty hard.







She forgave me...


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

I use this kind of wheel lock. Stays right in the TV and when we are
backed in and level side-to-side it is #1DD job to lock it in tight.
This is the very first thing that is done! EVERY time!









DH had a large piece of 6X6 left over from an old project that I found in the shedâ€¦ SooooooooOooooo â€¦ I cut it up into different sized blocks. 
I color coded them too! Green handle is for the tongue jack or Iâ€™ve lent them out to friends we were camping withâ€¦
One of the green ones is also the perfect size to fit on the ground snuggly in-between the wheels.









Yellow/Blue is for the stabilizers, these donâ€™t get lent out.
These fit nicely into a "milk crate" four large and four small...

















Get-outâ€¦ Get-CAMPIN' !â€¦â€¦ safely!
MaeJae


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

campmg said:


> What a crazy trip. Glad all worked out ok. My 12Volt isn't working either so I'll have to investigate over the weekend.


Through my adventure, I learned my 12v system is wired into the same bundle as the panel I had trouble with. Don't know if it is the same on your trailer but worth a look at.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Just bought this from CW..


----------



## 4H1DinaOB (Jan 5, 2006)

Might be a dumb question, but do you need one of these for each side or is one side good enough?
Jonathan


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jskeele said:


> Might be a dumb question, but do you need one of these for each side or is one side good enough?
> Jonathan


Going to start off with one and see how it works.


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

Jim,
Those do work great! Athough, don't ever forget to take it out before moving the TT...
Mine was only a week old when I moved the 21RS out a bit. What I found was a gob of "erector set from hell" where my new Deluxe Locking Chock was.
I did mange to bend it all back into shape and still use it to this day. Does take a bit more effort to open and close it however.

Scott

Oh, and Lance, be sure to wear your flak jacket whenever you are on your way out for camping. Sheeesh!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

jskeele said:


> Might be a dumb question, but do you need one of these for each side or is one side good enough?
> Jonathan


I have one for now...it was $25.00... I WILL be getting another one soon!
I like how this one doesn't need any tools to contract or expand it.
I has the nice large handle on it.
The picture doesn't show it very well...maybe I take another close-up pix of it.









MaeJae


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Wow Lance,

Glad to hear you didn't get hurt during that very scary episode!

Our 12v plug won't allow me to plug anything into it, no matter if it's an inverter or a cell phone charger. I have tried forcing the plugs in, get no power and can barely get them back out of the recepticle. What is up with this I wonder??

We use 4x4 blocks for our stabilizer pads too, they work great...I like your handles MaeJae









Still don't even have our stabilizer pads to this day...I have called our dealer 3 times and still no pads. They don't want me to have to go over there!!

Adding a wheel lock to my CW list as we speak...









Dawn


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Here ya go... a close up.

















Thanks skippershe...I got the idea for handles here on the fourm... I wanted soft handles though
so they would fit in my milk crate nicely.
It is #2DD job to put blocks under the stabilizers and some of them were awkward for her...
so I put carrying handles on them for her. And besides...It looks cool!!!

MaeJae


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

MaeJae said:


> Here ya go... a close up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get these chocks? I don't see them at CW


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

At a local RV store.
Big C's in Chesterfield, MI

MaeJae


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

MaeJae said:


> At a local RV store.
> Big C's in Chesterfield, MI
> 
> MaeJae


LOL, well that doesn't do me any good now does it? Do you have a brand name??


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Thanks skippershe...I got the idea for handles here on the fourm... I wanted soft handles though
> so they would fit in my milk crate nicely.
> It is #2DD job to put blocks under the stabilizers and some of them were awkward for her...
> so I put carrying handles on them for her. And besides...It looks cool!!!
> ...


Nice work MaeJae.

Did you use lawn chair straps and secure with screws and washers?


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

skippershe said:


> At a local RV store.
> Big C's in Chesterfield, MI
> 
> MaeJae


LOL, well that doesn't do me any good now does it? Do you have a brand name??
[/quote]

Big C's RV Parts & Accessories
52939 Gratiot Ave
Chesterfield, MI 48051
(586) 598-3714

I just tried calling... I got the answering machine... Must be busy with customers.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

MaeJae said:


> At a local RV store.
> Big C's in Chesterfield, MI
> 
> MaeJae


LOL, well that doesn't do me any good now does it? Do you have a brand name??
[/quote]

Big C's RV Parts & Accessories
52939 Gratiot Ave
Chesterfield, MI 48051
(586) 598-3714

I just tried calling... I got the answering machine... Must be busy with customers.
[/quote]

Or they could be closed...does your chock have a name stamped on it? I could try a couple of local places here and describe it to them


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

skippershe said:


> At a local RV store.
> Big C's in Chesterfield, MI
> 
> MaeJae


LOL, well that doesn't do me any good now does it? Do you have a brand name??
[/quote]

Big C's RV Parts & Accessories
52939 Gratiot Ave
Chesterfield, MI 48051
(586) 598-3714

I just tried calling... I got the answering machine... Must be busy with customers.
[/quote]

Or they could be closed...does your chock have a name stamped on it? I could try a couple of local places here and describe it to them
[/quote]

Called again...

Skippershe... they are call "Wheel STOP" by CAMCO
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

campmg... Yep, they are lawn chair straps and secured with washers and screws.

MaeJae

.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I have the deluxe BAL chocks, too. Work great. Close up real tight.

Need to make me some of those wooden blocks though for stabilizers and jack, though. Mine look tacky.

BTW, MaeJae, nice nails. French?

Mark


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

[/quote]

Or they could be closed...does your chock have a name stamped on it? I could try a couple of local places here and describe it to them
[/quote]

Called again...

Skippershe... they are call "Wheel STOP" by CAMCO
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

campmg... Yep, they are lawn chair straps and secured with washers and screws.

MaeJae

.
[/quote]

Hey thanks MaeJae


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

mswalt said:


> I have the deluxe BAL chocks, too. Work great. Close up real tight.
> 
> Need to make me some of those wooden blocks though for stabilizers and jack, though. Mine look tacky.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Mike....
as a matter of fact they are a French manicure...









MaeJae


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

My favorite wheel locks. Fast, heavy duty, and easy.

tandem wheel locks

I bough mine at Camping World years ago but they don't sell them anymore. I guess they were too expensive so didn't sell well.


----------

